# Recommend me a snowblower for Cincinnati OH area



## makneo (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi
I newbie with the snow blowers.
I live in the Cincinnati Ohio area. On average we get about 24 inches of snow in a year. Typically 5 to 7 snowfalls that need cleaning driveway. Every time it is about 3 to 6 inches of snow. Occasionally we get about 8 inches of snow (not typical). I have a driveway that can park about 7 cars.
I think a single-stage 18" to 22" gasoline engine should be sufficient. Please correct me if I am thinking incorrectly.
I want to buy one that can be maintained easily and start every time when I need it. It should be at a reasonable price point.
Please suggest me a snowblower. Thanks much in advance.
Regards,
Mak


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree, I think a good single stage will meet your needs fine, whether you are buying new or used.

I would recommend purchasing a Honda or Toro single stage. 

Any machine is only as dependable as the care and maintenance it receives. Read and follow the recommended maintenance and service items in the owners manual. 

Always use fresh fuel with stabilizer added, non ethanol if you can get it in your area.

Others with more single stage knowledge will be more specific as far as which models are preferred.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can always find used single stage cheap. I've used Honda, great engine but heavy. I own several Toros, Snapper, and MTD. The Toro is the best, belt is ribbed, other things, but any single stage will do the job and not break down.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome!

How flat is your driveway?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------

